# Fiat ducato hymer 4 berth 1991 model seatbelts



## 107569 (Oct 11, 2007)

The 4 seats in the back of the van do not have seatbelts 2 forward facing and 2 rear facing do they need belts and where do you anker them and what type any info please many thanks


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi ian,
easy answer is, you don't need them in the rear if they are not already fitted. obviously you have children, hence the question. if there are only two then i would advise to seat them in the rear facing seats as they are the safest in the advent of a frontal accident. if there are more than two then there will probably only be the chance of fitting lap belts to the front facing seats and obviously these are not the most secure and it is then a case of which child faces front. there will probably not be a mounting point for a 3 point belt. if you have more than two kids it is a tough decision. hope you can sort something out, and a reason people try to buy newer to accomodate this.

cheers
simon


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ian

TOWtal (www.towtal.co.uk) in Stoke on Trent fit seatbelts in motorhomes. They are about £75 per belt, which includes a subframe. This is only lapbelts as you would be hard pushed to find anyone fitting 3 point belts. I certainly couldn't.

Regards

Tim


----------



## 105746 (Jul 10, 2007)

*3 point seat belts on a Hymer 644*

http://cheyenneimports.co.uk/content/seatbelts.html


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi robnteresa,

what's it bolted to? there are very high stresses put on seat belt mountings in the event of an accident and m/home internal walls are very thin. i would be careful of this.
simon


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This thread may be of some use 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41074-.html

Geoff


----------



## 105746 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Simon
We bolted the frame straight through the floor onto the chassis hangers. The high tensile bolts are very long because of the thick floor but the MOT tester said that this is overkill and would probably stand up as good as or even better than the factory fitted seat belts.They arent fixed to any internal walls whatsoever. You are correct when you say about the flimsyness of the interior contruction.

Take a look at the link that shows the fixing of the seat belts on the underside.

http://www.cheyenneimports.co.uk/content/seatbelts.html


----------



## 116248 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi 
That seat belt anchor looks mighty dangerous. If you have a head on collision the first thing the passenger will do is go forwards the second is go backwards with the risk of meeting the anchor with their head. This risk will be increased if the impact is to one side. I head restraints and padding around the structure as a minimum precaution.


----------

